
CodeHack3r: online code editor with some nice features - zadoxsis
http://code.hack3r.me/
======
bellbind
I really like the fullscreen editor, but ideone.com is actually more handsome
imho. Editor? great ; now I want to execute it.

If I really could compile my code and execute it on my machine, I would not be
using that website in the first place.

~~~
zadoxsis
Hey! thanks a lot for your reply. Note that this is a beta, I have in mind
code compiling, but for now the entire website is ran via JS (actually no
server side code) as I planned, and I think making a PHP interpreter in JS is
a bit hardcore :P but thanks for your critic :) I'll see what i can do

------
ZanderEarth32
Very cool. Will this work on an iOS device? Maybe some kind of Dropbox sync in
case I can't download my file to the computer I am using. Might be fun to use
when I am limited to my iPad.

